# Almost unbelieveable!



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yesterday I was up in Minot meeting with some clients over the lunch hours and decided I'd bring my pup with for the ride. Well, on the way back Remmi was pretty antsy and it was only about 4:00 so I decided to stop off at the WMA on the east side of 83. Wearing my suit (w/o the suitcoat....too hot) I grabbed my shotgun and leaned against my hood as Remmi ran wild for a few minutes. All of a sudden she locks up! Now, I truly didn't expect her to point a bird so I didn't know what to do. I decided to briskly walk out to her w/o wrecking my clothes and low-and-behold the bird held under a fallen branch. She flushed it and I shot it.

A couple cars saw me as I walked back to my car holding a shotgun and a rooster............in my dress clothes! I'm not stereotyping here, but I could hear the banjos strumming in the background!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

That is too funny--to bad you couldn't have gotten a picture.

I can see it now....your tie blowing in the wind and you're wearing dress shoes with fancy izod socks. Even being from here I would have gotten a good laugh seeing you walking back.

I did a similar thing this fall when I was in Jamestown for a golf tournament, out there in my shorts and golf attire looking for doves.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

This spring I snuck away over lunch, looking for some snows. I found a feed that offered a good pass shoot so luckily I had my bibs and coat but no boots, I decided to go anyway. I shot a few birds and on the way to my truck a landowner stopped and asked how things went. He looked a little puzzled, then asked if I always wore a tie and dress shoes out hunting. We both got a pretty good laugh out of it! 
I think its classified as an addiction, when you sneak away from work for a few minutes and hunt in a tie and loafers!! Just make sure you wash you hands before returning to work, otherwise co-workers start to act funny!!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Great stories guys! About the closest I come to a story like that is TO watch the honkers in the pond outside my office building and daydream of being able to hunt them!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Visualize a group of hunters in their tuxedoes posing for pictures with their birds or bucks! Priceless!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey Remmi..... on your trip to Minot, did you notice that the crops are finally getting harvested? I'm going to be out in Bismarck for T-giving. Plan on going out to blast a rooster or three, so am hoping those sunflowers are finally down. Thanks.

John


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

They are harvesting a lot of the sunflowers and some of the corn. You should been in luck. It may be hard to contact landowners because they are working their butts off right now with the nice weather. I talked to one that is still putting in 12-14 hour WORK days getting ready for next year. He said the fertilizer is cheaper now and he is trying to get as much of his land ready as possible!


----------

